

Ask HN: Would you use a service like this? - auston

Imagine a service that:<p>1. Provides you 3 NFC cards for development at no cost<p>2. Provides an API to those NFC cards via the web at (.02 per request)<p>3. Provides you with Push notifications to your server via the web (.03 per push)<p>4. Provides you with a square like device for reading NFC cards using your smartphone (at little, think $15-25 or NO cost) for development &#38; $30 thereafter<p>5. Gives you $25 in credits for development<p>For those unfamiliar with NFC, it's cards/tags/stickers (3/4in x 3/4in smallest form factor) that are readable by a rfid reader in ranges less than 8inches.<p><pre><code>    --
</code></pre>
Specifically, I'd like to know:<p>1. What sort of applications you'd build on top of this platform?<p>2. How do you feel about pricing?<p>3. Would you use the service based on these points?<p>4. What other questions would you have?<p>This is basically a follow up of this: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2541266
======
charlesdm
Check out --

<http://www.touchatag.com/> <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touchatag>

I got one of their readers for free at a conference. Can do pretty much
everything you're describing I believe.

